# a few n00b questions easily answered



## Pluribootent (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi!
Im about to install freeBSD. I already experienced it a little using it in a virtualbox, but now I want it to go onto my harddisk next to:
WinXP
Win7
Gentoo
Fedora
Slackware

1. Question:
I use Grub in the MBR to chainload into each System Partition. In each systempartition I have installed grub to boot the desired OS. 
In the Installation procedure of FreeBSD there is no possibility to install the BSD bootmanager to the FreeBSD systempartition. I know I can setup my MBR grub to boot into FreeBSD directly. But is there a possibility to use grub to chainload into the BSD bootloader?

2. Question:
I am a little familiar with portage and binaries (been using Gentoo for 2 years). FreeBSD lets you choose to install binaries or compile from source. Id like to compile from source. After the install I have binaries on my system. Is there a way to run the whole system using compiled source? Would you have to remove the binaries first? 

Thank you alot for any suggestions answers or links to help me!

Greetigs.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

2) Yes, you just need to rebuild FreeBSD from source...
You don't need to remove anything... it'll be done automatically....
Check handbook > rebuilding world

Note that FreeBSD is different from gentoo:
On gentoo everything can be obtained with portage.
On FreeBSD Base system is separate from ports, which are 3rd party software.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2009)

Pluribootent said:
			
		

> FreeBSD lets you choose to install binaries or compile from source. Id like to compile from source. After the install I have binaries on my system. Is there a way to run the whole system using compiled source? Would you have to remove the binaries first?


Yes and no. Just use the ports.


----------



## aragon (Dec 14, 2009)

Pluribootent said:
			
		

> In the Installation procedure of FreeBSD there is no possibility to install the BSD bootmanager to the FreeBSD systempartition. I know I can setup my MBR grub to boot into FreeBSD directly. But is there a possibility to use grub to chainload into the BSD bootloader?


With FreeBSD, the bsdlabel always contains a boot loader.  It can't be removed so there is no option, it's simply always there and lives at the start of the partition.  When you install FreeBSD just tell the installer to leave your MBR alone and then configure grub to chainload the FreeBSD partition.

And don't use an extended partition.  FreeBSD can only boot from a primary partition...


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 14, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Note that FreeBSD is different from gentoo:
> 
> On gentoo everything can be obtained with portage.
> On FreeBSD Base system is separate from ports, which are 3rd party software.



As a former linux user myself, it took me a minute to realize the facts of that very statement. I think the best comparison i've ever heard was something along the lines of linux being a puzzle made up of many pieces to make the whole, whilst FreeBSD is like an easel and where you go from there is up to the individual.

Ain't it beautiful :beergrin

I can't help but wonder, why run so many systems at once?
  --Q


----------



## tangram (Dec 17, 2009)

Purple_Q said:
			
		

> I can't help but wonder, why run so many systems at once?
> --Q



Geek points?


----------



## BuSerD (Dec 19, 2009)

Pluribootent said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Im about to install freeBSD. I already experienced it a little using it in a virtualbox



I worry a little that you have not read(not suggesting you did not read at all) and understood the answers to both your questions when installing FreeBSD to virtualbox. It's great that you had questions and asked but both are fundamental and are covered in the handbook. Any new user would be much better off reading it and then asking for clarification on anything that was not covered to the level at which he/she needs to fully grasp the concept. Anyway, welcome to the community


----------



## Pluribootent (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi!

Thanks to all who wrote in this thread!

You are right, BuSerD! I just found the handbook a few days after I wrote my questions here. 
The Handbook is excellent. I played around in Virtualbox a little to understand the package system. Not many Os have a Handbook that's detailed but at the same time easy to read.

I still need some hours of experience in Virtualbox, but I gotta try out FreeBSD. I think it's great!

Thanks!

PS:
why so many Os?
just want to try them out, why not all at one time. Been doing this now for 3 years and enjoying it. I used to have 10 but it was too time consuming, so I reduced it .


----------

